# Fehler bei Oracle-Datenbankverbindung



## janpaet (13. Aug 2007)

Hallo,
ich möchte gern eine Verbindung zu einer Oracle-Datenbank herstellen.
Meine Anwendung läuft auf JBoss.

Leider erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
16:30:25,125 WARN  [JBossManagedConnectionPool] Throwable while attempting to get a new connection: null
java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no ocijdbc9 in java.library.path
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:1682)
   .
   .
   .
```
Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben, was ich aus der Fehlermeldung erkennen kann?
Leider verstehe ich nicht so genau was mir damit gesagt wird bzw. was ich tun soll.

Vielen Dank,
Gruß Jan


----------



## tuxedo (13. Aug 2007)

Vielleicht hilft die das auf die Sprünge:

http://myjdbc.tripod.com/basic/jdbcoci.html

UnsatisfiedLinkError heisst i.d.R. dass eine DLL nicht im java.library.path war... Sprich: Das Programm findet die DLL nicht weil vielleicht vergessen wurde sie anzugeben.

- Alex


----------



## janpaet (14. Aug 2007)

Hi Alex,
hat geholfen.

Vielen Dank,
Gruß Jan


----------

